# Have Professional train Gsd puppy



## Kkelley (Apr 6, 2012)

I was wondering how people feel about having a pro train your 5 month old puppie at there location. You read so much how you can bond with your puppy if you do it yourself.


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

If you are going to give your dog to a trainer make sure you do your homework and review their credentials and get references.

Always go see their facility in person. If they give you any excuses why you cannot see the entire facility RUN!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not for me, sorry. 

Usually the majority of the learning is on the human end of the lead. It is we, who need to learn to communicate with the dog. We need to learn how the dog responds to the way our body moves. We who need to learn to give commands one time, follow through, and one of the more important thing, timing. We need to know when to correct and when to praise, and I am talking about the moment. We need to discipline ourselves so that the puppy sees the same thing every time, and understands cause and effect.

How can sending your puppy away to learn, teach you any of this stuff? We think that if the dog knows it, we can come in for an hour or so and get instruction from the trainer their. Maybe. 

Maybe you can learn the discipline and learn how to move your body and how not to move your body to be clear to your dog. 

I find it much better to learn together. 

I wonder if training classes would be more effective if the trainer fitted all the handlers with e-collars, and zapped them every time they made a mistake with their dogs. Ah well, the humans know it all, the dogs are stubborn or stupid or dominant or hard.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It's a bit soon to bail already?? But it is a viable option for people or hiring a "competent" trainer to help you train your dog is also an option. In regards to that, see here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html

And finding a training class:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7569801-post70.html

Sean O'Shea and Jeff Gellman's video are easier to find on Youtube ... oh heck:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdxxOQ_Le6xh2_2gDXX2Ukw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3ElhSrziUvg4FOY4xKou5w

And Bethany has lots of "puppy stuff":
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjTDD8TzLrKZlIMMSl39GCg

And spend some time listening to both these guys weekly Q&A's and you have at least a much better understanding what you need to do or look for.

Welcome aboard, handsome guy you have there.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> I wonder if training classes would be more effective if the trainer fitted all the handlers with e-collars, and zapped them every time they made a mistake with their dogs. Ah well, the humans know it all, the dogs are stubborn or stupid or dominant or hard.


 Training classes??? How did I do "this time??"


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

selzer said:


> Not for me, sorry.
> 
> Usually the majority of the learning is on the human end of the lead. It is we, who need to learn to communicate with the dog. We need to learn how the dog responds to the way our body moves. We who need to learn to give commands one time, follow through, and one of the more important thing, timing. We need to know when to correct and when to praise, and I am talking about the moment. We need to discipline ourselves so that the puppy sees the same thing every time, and understands cause and effect.


+1.

You can send a labrador to "school" and that'll probably turn out okay. A GSD will come back, behave wonderfully for a week, and then start to walk all over an inexperienced, inconsistent handler (just look at the aggression forums - yes, it can happen to you). Training dogs is 10% for the dog, 90% for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chip18 said:


> Training classes??? How did I do "this time??"


 
Not bad. :laugh:


----------



## Kkelley (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the messages it is a tough decision I did train my first dog took her to multiple classes but she is very active and even though we walk her every day and go over the healing, sitting, stay, wait etc. she still does not stay or wait she sees a bird or squirrel she gone, takes off. honestly I spent hours and hours maybe days training May 1 German Shepherd she is now four years old she's a great dog but I don't think my training iwas very successful.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on the trainer. There are a very few people I would trust with my dog. where are you located? If you are NY to MD I can recommend a few people for either board and train or the specific training you need.


----------



## Kkelley (Apr 6, 2012)

Than you but I am in NC 20 min outside Charlotte. I was thinking of having him trained at Creekwoodaces kennel


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kkelley said:


> Thanks for all the messages it is a tough decision I did train my first dog took her to multiple classes but she is very active and even though we walk her every day and go over the healing, sitting, stay, wait etc. she still does not stay or wait she sees a bird or squirrel she gone, takes off. honestly I spent hours and hours maybe days training May 1 German Shepherd she is now four years old she's a great dog but I don't think my training i was very successful.


 Hmm, OK I see two specific issues so give this a shot, two for one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeYYIeMWKlI

It is in the links, I posted but I dug it out for "you."


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Kkelley said:


> Than you but I am in NC 20 min outside Charlotte. I was thinking of having him trained at Creekwoodaces kennel


I think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> It's a bit soon to bail already?? But it is a viable option for people or hiring a "competent" trainer to help you train your dog is also an option. In regards to that, see here:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html
> 
> And finding a training class:
> ...


Can you repeat that?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Can you repeat that?


Yeah ... I'm kinda getting it ...sorta like:










I'm out.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Yeah ... I'm kinda getting it ...sorta like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best drawing ever :thumbup:


----------



## Kkelley (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok looks like most of you have convinced me and now I have to find a top trainer in area.


----------



## Ace_K (Jan 4, 2016)

When we got our rescue he had a lot of issues. Jumping, nipping, not coming when called, terrible on leash, the list goes on and on. 

Two weeks after we got him we got a trainer and a behaviorist. That combination set us up for success. Today Ace understands how to walk on a leash perfectly. Comes when called about 70% of the time - its a work in progress. Rarely jumps now, only when nervous. knows sit, stay, not to bolt out the door when it opens. Still reacts to new people and the door bell though. 

It's a lot of work, but a few hours a day goes a long way. what I've learned so far, consistency is key, and having a plan in place is a great way.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I hope you will consider finding a good trainer well versed in GSDs. Like Selzer said, a lot of the training is for the handler. Plus you bond better. Having a session or two after picking up your dog from a 'board & train' just does not cut it. It's more constructive all around when you are involved all the way.


----------



## Kkelley (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone know top GSD trainer in Charlotte, Cornelius area or where I should look for one.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I just saw this and I'm glad you are training the dog yourself. It's owner error or lack of knowledge that causes lapses in training, not the dog or the private trainer. I use a private trainer and classes, plus all the skills I've learned after years of GSD ownership.


----------

